# Seeking information on medicare and mostly medicare supplemental plans, companies etc.



## We There Yet? (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm marlin. My wife and i live in Oklahoma. We have two sons and three grandchildren. I just retired about a month ago and know to nothing about medicare supplemental plans , companies , pricing and drug coverage. Hope to get to meet everyone.


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 16, 2018)

If you would like to speak with me I'm happy to discuss the options.  I don't believe I am even licensed in Oklahoma anymore so believe me, there will be no risk of me actually trying to sell you anything.

Either send a PM or email to  insure@greenskyins.com with your phone number and the best time to call.  (And that goes for anyone reading this).

I am able to quote insurance in OK, just can't take an application.

Rick


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2018)

Welcome, Marlin!


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

So far I like United Health Care Supplemental plan.


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 30, 2018)

MeAgain said:


> So far I like United Health Care Supplemental plan.



Since all companies offer the same plans and the only difference is price, why do you like UHC?

Rick


----------



## Flyagent (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello we are there yet I hope I am not to let  and you receive some good help what I can tell you you first keep to apply for Medicare once you have done that you have a 6mth window to find a supplement plan


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 3, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Since all companies offer the same plans and the only difference is price, why do you like UHC?
> 
> Rick



From what I was told by my 85 YO MIL the others have hidden cost.
Now since then has UHC also joined in the scam, don't know yet. 
  I seldom go to dr. and don't take any prescription drugs. I'm sure that will change with time since I'm not far from 70.


----------



## GreenSky (Jan 4, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> From what I was told by my 85 YO MIL the others have hidden cost.
> Now since then has UHC also joined in the scam, don't know yet.
> I seldom go to dr. and don't take any prescription drugs. I'm sure that will change with time since I'm not far from 70.



No offense to your 85 year old MIL, but she doesn't know what she's talking about.  All plans of the same letter are identical.  The only difference is price.  (Per Medicare publications).
My hardest job as an insurance agent is to counter the misinformation from "my friend says" and "my family says."

Rick


----------



## Victor (Jan 6, 2019)

I use Blue Cross Advantage and am satisfied. with its coverage. Better thanUnited Health Care for me, that costs more.
The only thing I don't always like is the customer service reps from India or wherever. They do not
always give me the right answers,get my message confused, and some have thick accents. I do not
enjoy calling them for any reason.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Victor, ask to speak to an American representative.  They are required to transfer your call.  I don't think it's a legal requirement, but they always do if you ask.  Customer relations.  I never speak with foreign agents, as I don't like that our jobs are shipped elsewhere AND it gives me the willies to know my social security and other personal details are known and allowed outside the country.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 6, 2019)

We are both on Medicare A & B. "A" is free to all Seniors, but "B" has a monthly premium cost and yearly deductible. If you are lucky, the monthly premium can not even be owed. Actually, my wife chose Medicare A & B, instead of the company medical insurance where she works. 

Our supplement is Florida Blue, but Medicare has to pay before Florida Blue pays anything. 

We also have Humana Walmart Rx Drug Plan, which definitely isn't the best Plan. 

Once the yearly deductible for Medicare "B" is paid, it pretty much covers the total costs of other things. My left rotator cuff surgery costs around $35k, but we only paid about $400 or so total. My Physical Therapy was completely covered by Medicare as well.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> We are both on Medicare A & B. "A" is free to all Seniors, but "B" has a monthly premium cost and yearly deductible. *If you are lucky, the monthly premium can not even be owed.* Actually, my wife chose Medicare A & B, instead of the company medical insurance where she works.
> 
> Our supplement is Florida Blue, but Medicare has to pay before Florida Blue pays anything.
> 
> ...




CR, what exactly do you mean by the statement I bolded above?  It is my understanding that everyone who is 65 or over must pay the part B premium (they take it out of your SS check), unless they qualify for some subsidy to pay that premium -- and you qualify by being very poor.  The only others who may not have to pay the part B premium or those on Medicare disability (SSDI) and SSI, which means you are so poor even with your Medicare disability pay that you qualify for SSI, which brings you up to somewhere near a percentage of the poverty level.  

I don't consider being very poor and disabled to fit the qualification of "lucky."  My sister was in this boat for several years before she reached age 65,  When she reached 65, she got a little bit more in SS retirement than she had gotten in SSDI, but she no longer qualified to have her part B premium paid for her.  

According to Medicare.com, these are the ways to get assistance  with Medicare premiums:

"There are four types of Medicare Savings Programs to provide  assistance with the cost of Medicare coverage, if you meet eligibility  requirements.



*Qualified Medicare Beneficiary (QMB)*: The QMB  program may help pay Medicare costs such as Part A deductibles, Medicare  Part B premiums and deductibles, and coinsurance and deductibles for  Medicare coverage (Part A and Part B).
*Specified Low-income Medicare Beneficiary (SLMB)*: This program may help pay your Medicare Part B Premium.
*Qualifying Individual (QI-1) Program*: Under this  program, benefits may be granted on a first-come, first-served basis.  Even if you’re enrolled in the QI-1 program, you must re-apply each  year. Medicaid beneficiaries are not eligible. It may help pay your  Medicare Part B Premium.
*Qualified Disabled and Working Individuals (QDWI) Program*: This program may help pay your Medicare Part A premium (if you don’t otherwise qualify for premium-free Part A).
 To qualify for one of these programs, you must be eligible for  Medicare Part A (even if you are not enrolled), and your income and  resources must be at or below certain levels."


----------

